
Ask HN: Extension/app to save arbitrary text or images and e-mail it back to me? - ObligatoryRef
Throughout my day, I run across random links, snippets of text, and images that I&#x27;d like to save but don&#x27;t have time to sort or otherwise deal with. Is there some app, browser extension, etc that could take (preferably by dragging) snippets like this and send it back to me in a &#x27;daily digest&#x27;-type format? I thought I might be able to cobble something together (IFTTT and Dropbox, maybe), but would prefer a more reliable solution if it exists.<p>Thanks!
======
ezekg
I've heard good things about:
[https://www.emailthis.me](https://www.emailthis.me)

I'm not sure it does text snippets, though.

